# The country getting fed up with the far left and far right.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Are the past week's off year elections signs that we are tired of anyone so far right or left.

Big Arnie's 4 iniatives in Calif. went down big time.California doesn't want to punish teachers,nurses and othe public employees.

Virginia,a clearly RED state voted in a Democrat for governor over an ultra conservative opponent who campaigned to fight taxes,crack down on crime,curb abortions,impose the death penalty,and get tough on illegal immigrants.The winning Democrat campaigned on support for schools and balanced growth.

Why did Democrats in both New Jersey and Virginia win?

Because moderates in the suburbs,who voted for GWB in 2005 voted for a moderate Democrat this time around.

If either party would just nominate a moderate,he or she would win hands down....time to put the ultra conservatives and ultra liberals back on the sidelines.

The problem is both the far left and far right are the most active in each political party.So that's who we get stuck with to vote for.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Very good point. I'd go so far as to say when your dealing with the radical ends of the spectrum, most voters are forced to pick the issue most important to them, and select that candidate, knowing full well that there are a pile of other issues that particular candidate sides against them. It leaves a lot of people forced to pick a candidate in the end that they won't like having in office.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good point gun owner. I almost always feel that I am voting for the lesser of two evils. I guess I just don't much like any politicians.

I didn't know the guy in Virginia was far right. On the news the other day I heard some guy say that it was a race between two liberals one democrat the other republican.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ken,
Were not both those Governers incumbants?????
If so not a big deal, they should win.........


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Zogman said: "Were not both those Governers incumbants????? "

Yep........ both governors (Democrats) were voted into office in 2002. Funny thing though.......both states lost seats in congress the same year. I don't think I would get very excited about a incumbent getting reelected.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Zogman wote ... Were not both those Governers incumbants?????

The Democratic Party was "incumbant" in New Jersey ... but obviously Corzine was not the Sitting Governor ... he was the Senator ... from NJ ...

Unless I'm all messed up I think that is all correct.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You're right, Corzine will replace Richard J. Codey (D) who replaced James McGreevey (D) who was the guy that announced he was Gay and stepped down.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I don't guess there is much chance of getting a Republican Senator in NJ on account of this ... HUH :-?

Oh and KenW ... I don't see much connection to "basis in fact" with this post either ... I see nothing in these elections that translates to any reflection of what "America Thinks" as a whole.

California is a "Goofy ***" Liberal place ... they can see failure staring them in the face and so they elect Arnold ...

Then when push comes to shove and Arnold tries to actually make a "real life" difference ... their liberal tendencies kick back in ... and as you said, "they don't want to hurt anyone" ... They just can't give up the goodies can they.

When Wyoming and Utah elect Democrats ... I'll stand up and pay attention :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Democrat who won Virginia was the LT Governor not Governor.But the Virginia Legislature is solid Republican and GWB carried Virginia by quite a bit in 2004.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

"the Virginia Legislature is solid Republican and GWB carried Virginia by quite a bit in 2004"

Yet Virginia continues to put Republicans in the Senate and House and votes Republican during Presidential elections. Seven Republicans and Three Democrats in the house and Two Republicans in the Senate. See a problem there?????


----------

